# It's Friday....



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

.....and Shturmanskie for me:










Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Russian today-photo nicked from net.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger.

You caught me out Alan, I'm wearing a Casio EF113D that I've been meaning to take a picture of for some time. In fact, it has been the major watch on my wrist for weeks. I suppose I've become comfortable with it and forgotten my duties.









I'll get the batteries on charge tomorrow, I hope the camera still works.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm feeling gently rounded today, so something to match.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

still have not stashed this one the ol 666ft diver


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

James.... no need to stash it away... instead 'stash' it in a small USPS box and send it to me 

The sun has come out here and spring seems to have sprung... so Ive been wearing this... I still cant get over how much watch these are for such little money these days... all that talk about the 'best value watch' people have and this really is the epitomy of that... Its really very superbly built, well presented and wears so well. And to think all B&M did to scupper their chances of selling it for many years at full RRP, was to not make a bracelet... crazy really as they sold it with two straps... Even though they discontinued it in 2004 I actually saw one in a local 'new watch' dealer just last week... though he wanted RRP ess 20% (the 'special sale price' LOL). Whats also strange is that the highly polished silver hands often show black in photos.... Anyway,I was loving it so much I took some new photos of it just for this thread....




















....and a close up of the dial....


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn Jon, I want one of those really really bad.

I know what I'll be wearing in the morning, but not telling yet.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one ( for the last couple of days







)


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Been wearing the O & W M4 a lot more recently....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Seiko today

Martin


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This today, for a change...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT 20th Anniversary*


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

7000-7002


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knuteols said:


> This one ( for the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And me Knut...a good watch to wear while decorating


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Whiteshark for me again.

Alasdair


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

COUGAR:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

BM today










Have a great weekend


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

gotta be an RLT day for me.

haven't had the 11 out for a while.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Am I detecting a generally Russian theme today?:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This to start the day....

*Broadarrow PRS6, FHF cal.1380 11, 17 jewels.*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This all week:










(I was wearing a nice new Strela last night that arrived yesterday if that helps







)


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..










/vince ..


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one for me today:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still the sub


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> I'm feeling gently rounded today, so something to match.


I'm with unlcky alf today, zeno orange diver










Swapped mine to a watchadoo bracelet, realised how good it looked on the original strap, but have found it impossible to refit the zeno bracelet









I'm sure there is a knack to it, unfortunately I haven't got it


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

This for me again:










I'm a Patek slag.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Seiko Sumo 6R15 (Must get a decent Macro lens)










Cheers Mal


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

5600 solar version


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Arrived Wednesday.

Many, many thanks to JonW for parting with this (and for the loan of the pic) - I've loved it ever since I saw the Deskdivers article.









*1968 Tudor Sub 7021/0 - blue dial/bezel and alternating black/red date wheel - yummy! *










For more pics, it "stars" in the article here:

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/Snowflake.html

HAGWE!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

limes today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> Bugger.
> 
> You caught me out Alan, I'm wearing a Casio EF113D that I've been meaning to take a picture of for some time. In fact, it has been the major watch on my wrist for weeks. I suppose I've become comfortable with it and forgotten my duties.
> 
> ...


When you get the pic done maybe we should have a 'show us your Casio' thread ?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> Arrived Wednesday.
> 
> Many, many thanks to JonW for parting with this (and for the loan of the pic) - I've loved it ever since I saw the Deskdivers article.
> 
> ...


That's a stunner, congratulations


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Now that"s outstanding mate


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This LIP Dugena today.

Bertrand


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,,

Seiko 5 today










Have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> This all week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL ORIS!!!









Do you have the dimensions? Wouldn't mind getting one of those myself


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Still going with this - I've always heard that if you stick with something long enough it will come back into fashion eventually.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

dapper said:


> .....and Shturmanskie for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask which model is that? It's stunning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Change to this mees &co


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

knuteols said:


> BEAUTIFUL ORIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


43mm diameter with 21mm lugs, wears really well!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I love that Oris too Dave 

Wearing my blue *Orient 'Mako' Diver* today









_Borrowed pic_


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Aristo B-Uhr for me today:










Have a nice weekend

S!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

mutley said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling gently rounded today, so something to match.
> ...


Bloody fiddly aren't they? I found that the only way I could manage it was to insert the end links fron the top of the lugs rather than the back. Would never normally do it like that, particularly on a polished case, but I couldn't do it any other way. Put a bit of masking tape over the surface of the lugs first (I used duct tape, much tougher stuff) and give it a go, it's still quite tricky but, if you've got a spring bar tool and some patience, manageable.

Good luck,


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> Bloody fiddly aren't they? I found that the only way I could manage it was to insert the end links fron the top of the lugs rather than the back. Would never normally do it like that, particularly on a polished case, but I couldn't do it any other way. Put a bit of masking tape over the surface of the lugs first (I used duct tape, much tougher stuff) and give it a go, it's still quite tricky but, if you've got a spring bar tool and some patience, manageable.
> 
> Good luck,


I had one of those and bought it without the bracelet fitted, I almost reduced myself to tears trying to fit it one day, never actually managed it!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

mutley said:


> Simon, thanks for the tip, as I am sitting here in pain, having just had 2 impacted wisdom teeth removed, I figure things can't get any worse - so here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps it might be better to wait until you can give it your undivided attention. I remember having my wisdom teeth out, it was a little er... distracting for quite a while afterwards.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Simon, thanks for the tip, as I am sitting here in pain, having just had 2 impacted wisdom teeth removed, I figure things can't get any worse - so here goes
> ...


Big thanks to Simon for a top tip









Took a couple of Co-codamol washed down with (medicernal) brandy







and 45mins of swearing later we have










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Croton Chrono for work today.......










Changed to Alpha subby now I'm home....


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Wearing my "I Can't Believe It's not a Tourbillon" Alpha










(It's not a Tourbillon)


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one so far...


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

fish-in-time........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

makky said:


> Wearing my "I Can't Believe It's not a Tourbillon" Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those & intend to get one some day









Anyway I swapped over to this earlier...

*O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*










Now wearing this for the evening...

*SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

No surprises from me I'm sure today, especially as I took delivery of this beauty this morning. Colin you're my hero mate







.










Although it faces some tough competition, so I might change later .










HAGWA

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

These are great...and Cape Cods are just as good!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My last swap of the day?



Seiko-Yao 5, cal.7S26A 21 Jewels


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Poljot today,have a lovely weekend all.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Agent O that is stunning,







as well!

swapped to the 4 tonight, and no I haven't weighed it


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Agent O that is stunning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yummy yummy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been with the beater all day


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Most of the day with this.










but switched to this earlier this evening.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

colinryan said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > .....and Shturmanskie for me:
> ...


Colin, it's model number 31681/1743761.

Here's a shot of the back:










Cheers


----------

